# Crumbling Cheddar



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have been playing with my cheese press, and produced prodigious amounts of cheddar. 

We have not allowed the cheeses to age, because we really like to eat them. I do have a few waxed cheeses in the fridge, so maybe we will get a couple of months on a couple wheels. 


The flavor is good. The cheese melts great, especially in grilled cheese. 

But the cheese is really crumbly. When I go to slice it, the cheese just falls apart.

I am wondering if I applied the pressure for too long, and that is why the cheese doesn't slice. Either that, or will aging improve the texture?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check your temperatures and the timing for heating the curds. If you raise the temperature too fast or too high, you will dry the curds before it even gets to the press.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Can you share your ingredients & amounts? I had that trouble when I had a tiny too much rennet. When I experimented with cutting the rennet back by one drop at a time, I found the cheese texture changed. Just a thought.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

@Alice In TX/MO: It is entirely possible that I am raising the temp too fast, and I may have gone over recommended temp once or twice.

@mzgarden, I use
2 gallons milk 
1 packet mesophilic culture
1/2 tsp rennet

I may have been a bit generous on the rennet. Since I usually make mozzarella (a very forgiving cheese!), I have been a bit haphazard, I think, with the cheddar.

Of course, I am not getting near the amount of milk I was a few weeks ago, but I do want to produce good/better cheeses.

Going to town today. May stop in at a friend's dairy to grab a couple gallons of cow milk.

Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My first cheddar attempt turned out like aged Parmesan. I had raised the temperature quickly because I didn’t understand the effect on the protein chains in the milk.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

We bought some 5-year old cheddar from Cabot and it was pretty crumbly. I would say charge a mint for yours but you eat it!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like crumbly colby cheese. It mixes really well with macaroni and ground beef.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

You ladies are so much fun!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are wanting a little southwest flair, try adding some salsa before taking the pan off the heat. Mmmmmmm. Too bad my hubby doesn't like it.


----------



## EnchantedBliss (Mar 28, 2021)

Pony said:


> @mzgarden, I use
> 2 gallons milk
> 1 packet mesophilic culture
> 1/2 tsp rennet


How much cheese do you get from 2 gallons ? 
I can but raw milk at a local Penn. grocery store for $7/gal. 
Cheddar in those small 8 oz. bricks can sometimes be had for 6/$10. 
But like you I'd prefer not to rely on the supply chain. 
TIA


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

EnchantedBliss said:


> How much cheese do you get from 2 gallons ?
> I can but raw milk at a local Penn. grocery store for $7/gal.
> Cheddar in those small 8 oz. bricks can sometimes be had for 6/$10.
> But like you I'd prefer not to rely on the supply chain.
> TIA


For the cheddar, I get about a pound a gallon. Doesn't seem that much, but oh! The bliss of cheddar I made myself, from milk that I got from my own goats!


----------



## EnchantedBliss (Mar 28, 2021)

Pony said:


> For the cheddar, I get about a pound a gallon. Doesn't seem that much, but oh! The bliss of cheddar I made myself, from milk that I got from my own goats!


 I can understand that. I garden & can. 
Thanks for the reply. Visited an Amish store bought rennet. Never know when ya hit a sale on milk lol.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have both liquid and tablet rennet. Can't bring myself to do what must be done to make it from a kid's stomach.


----------

